# New England Regional Conformation Show!!



## GSDextrodinaire (Dec 15, 2002)

Next weekend is the show! The club added an AD for Friday!

So, who is going? Have you entered a dog? or are you spectating?

Baystate is a wonderful club with a lot of great people! This will be a very nice event!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Its in middleboro right


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

http://www.newenglandconformation.com/Schedule.html

Cool, I might go depending how I'm doing with my son's bedroom re-paint


----------



## GSDextrodinaire (Dec 15, 2002)

Lots of dogs are entered! This should be an excellent time. Each class has several entries. Many working dogs are entered! Yay! for the working dog!!!! My understanding is that the entries are higher than they have been in years past.

I strongly encourage folks to get out and support the region and the hosting club Baystate Police and Schutzhund. 

I expect we will be seeing some outstanding photographs, which will be taken by Betty and Julia of OUTKAST photography (Official phtotographers for the event). Those women ROCK behind their cameras!


----------



## Drakegsd (Sep 18, 2005)

What a fantastic event!!! Baystate Police and SchH Club put on a heck of a trial!

Dee, 
HUGE congratulations to you and Gipsi on her Regional Vice-Seigerin placing. Please give your V-rated girl a big hug - she looked great today!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Pictures and more details, please!







Baystate Police and Schutzhund Club is phenomenal. What a GREAT bunch of people! They have been mentors to Grimm and I, and always are a class act. I cannot say enough positive things about them!!

Okay, so.. how was the day? I crave details!







Pics, too-- am I greedy, or what??


----------



## GSDextrodinaire (Dec 15, 2002)

Julia,

Thank you for the congratulations! I am very proud of my girl! Her standing wouldn't have been possible without the excellent ring training she received from Pia Blackwell, and the outstanding handling in the ring by Claudia Romard! Those women ROCK!

Gipsi and I look forward to seeing the Official pictures from the show!

What a fantastic weekend! Even if I hadn't had a dog entered, this was a spectacular event! Baystate out did themselves, once again.l It was BY FAR the best regional conformation show I have had the opportunity to attend in MANY years. 

Again, the New England Region showed that we are incredibly supportive of each other! The applause for every dog was loud and proud! I was so happy to see so many exceptional working line dogs in the ring, from young pups to working adults. It was amazing to see the working dogs stand out with their structure, and ability to show themselves in the ring.

I am always so proud to say, I am a member of the New England Region.


----------



## PattyGannon (Apr 17, 2008)

This was my first show! This is a Pix that was takin with the judge Mr Dieter Oeser, Karen, Rick Priest Sherry vom Kirschental and his prodigy. That is me and Lexie on the left. LOL All the puppies had bandanas that said Sherry Vom Kirschental is my daddy. It ws so cute. I had the best time.


----------



## Drakegsd (Sep 18, 2005)

Awww look at all the Sherry babies! It was very nice meeting you and the rest of the crew on Saturday! All the puppies looked fantastic and I cant wait to see them as they get older. 

Julia 
Outkast Photography


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

Congratulations to all the winners. They are ALL very nice. I know the winner of the Working Males was the awesome dog: V -Cash vom Stendebach, IPO3, SchH3, FH2, who was the working female?

Tina


----------



## GSDextrodinaire (Dec 15, 2002)

xantia vom fichtenschlag (hope I spelled that correctly) was the siegerin very nice female, very expressive


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks. Congrats to Xantia's owners as well!!


----------



## GSDextrodinaire (Dec 15, 2002)

The results were posted Monday Night. Here is the link to the results at Baystate.

http://www.newenglandconformation.com/Results.html


----------

